# Permission Visit - Aldwych Tube Station Feb 16



## DirtyJigsaw (Feb 5, 2016)

Morning all, 

I was lucky enough to bag myself a ticket last September for a tour in Feb this year to this abandoned tube station, closed 1994. 

History from google, 

Aldwych is a closed station on the London Underground, located in the City of Westminster in Central London. It was opened in 1907 with the name Strand, after the street on which it is located, and was the terminus of the short Piccadilly line branch from Holborn that was a relic of the merger of two railway schemes. The station building is close to the Strand's junction with Surrey Street, near Aldwych. During its lifetime, the branch was the subject of a number of unrealised extension proposals that would have seen the tunnels through the station extended southwards, usually to Waterloo.

Served mostly by a shuttle train and suffering from low passenger numbers, the station and branch were considered for closure several times. Service was offered only during weekday peak hours from 1962 and finally discontinued altogether in 1994, when the cost of replacing the lifts was considered too high for the income generated.

Disused parts of the station and the running tunnels were used during both world wars to shelter artworks from London's public galleries and museums from bombing. The station has long been popular as a filming location and has appeared as itself and as other London Underground stations in a number of films. In recognition of its historical significance, the station is a Grade II listed building.

After looking at photos of this place, which seems like forever, i couldnt wait to actually go down there myself. Yes, you go down with around 30 people, but i made sure to hang back to take the photos i wanted, and the staff there were ok with that. 

On with the pics:

1. The original lifts, one of the reasons it actually closed


Aldwych Station by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr

2.Inside the lift


Aldwych Station by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr

3. At the bottom of the staircase


Aldwych Station by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr

4. One of the old walkways to the platform


Aldwych Station by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr

5. Decay


Aldwych Station by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr

6. Aldwych Station sign


Aldwych Station by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr

7. Tunnel towards Holborn 


Aldwych Station by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr

8. Dead end


Aldwych Station by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr

9. Orignal track from 1907


Aldwych Station by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr

10. Underground 


Aldwych Station by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr

11. Inside the carriage


Aldwych Station by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr

12.That famous corridor


Aldwych Station by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr

13. Way out


Aldwych Station by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


Thanks for looking in. I really enjoyed my hour down there, and i look forward to the next one (I got Charing Cross tour in April) 

DJ


----------



## rockfordstone (Feb 5, 2016)

really liked that. thanks


----------



## mockney reject (Feb 5, 2016)

Cracking pictures dude 

one of those place I must see before I die

I didnt realise they were doing tours for Charing Cross as well


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Feb 5, 2016)

mockney reject said:


> Cracking pictures dude
> 
> one of those place I must see before I die
> 
> I didnt realise they were doing tours for Charing Cross as well



Thanks man, yeah, it really is cool even as a permission visit. They also done Down Street tour earlier this year too, which I missed out on. 
I also hear they will open mail Rail late next year to the public....


----------



## HughieD (Feb 5, 2016)

Loving that DJ...


----------



## mockney reject (Feb 5, 2016)

the mail rail looks good


----------



## TheNarrator (Feb 5, 2016)

Those carriages seem a lot nicer than today's offerings! I've never seen a dead end on the tube before!


----------



## Rubex (Feb 5, 2016)

Great photos DirtyJigsaw  I'd love to have a look at these myself one day!


----------



## night crawler (Feb 5, 2016)

You lucky thing, what a great report I would love to visit the place


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Feb 5, 2016)

Thanks all for the comments  
Yeah, its a fantastic place, if you can get a ticket before they sell out quicker than hotcakes, then get one and go see it. So much history


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 5, 2016)

Great report,that looked a great day out.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tumble112 (Feb 5, 2016)

One minute you're on the rooftops, the next you're underground! Seriously though, a really interesting post and well chosen photos.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Feb 5, 2016)

Sludden said:


> One minute you're on the rooftops, the next you're underground! Seriously though, a really interesting post and well chosen photos.



Ive done so much underground stuff recently, and got more in the pipeline (pun intended) 
And im off to france, Belgium and Germany soon too  Wtach this space


----------



## Trinpaul (Feb 6, 2016)

Thank you, loved those shots!


----------



## Bones out (Feb 6, 2016)

Bloody nice snaps. Do they allow DSLR's and tripods now? The other nice touch with the pass is you get ( or did do)into the transport museum as well. These two fill your day up a treat. Thanks again!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Feb 6, 2016)

Bones out said:


> Bloody nice snaps. Do they allow DSLR's and tripods now? The other nice touch with the pass is you get ( or did do)into the transport museum as well. These two fill your day up a treat. Thanks again!



Thanks very much  They allow DSLR's but NOT tripods. Yeah, you get half price entry into the Transport Museum, which ive yet to do


----------



## mockingbird (Feb 7, 2016)

Nicely done DJ you certainly looked like you enjoyed your day! Love the carriage shot the most! surprised you didnt attempt a selfie


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Feb 23, 2016)

mockingbird said:


> Nicely done DJ you certainly looked like you enjoyed your day! Love the carriage shot the most! surprised you didnt attempt a selfie



Haha. Thanks man. I did get a selfie with the Aldwych sign tbh


----------

